# Amano shrimp - feeding question



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

We have 5 amano shrimp that are growing like crazy in our 65G. So far 11 zebra danios and 2 tiny BNPs are their only tankmates. Soon the danios will have to make an exit (though I have a feeling they will not be caught easily, the have some speed) and will be replaced by cardinal tetras and rams. When we got the plecos and the shrimp the tank was so green from algae that plecos tummies were green and full. Now the tank is virtually clean and plecos get their pellets to catch up on the eating. Danios are always hungry and clean up what plecos leave behind. So I guess it is time to start feeding the shrimp? They doubled in size in the the two weeks that we've had them and seem to be doing great as it is. Will they even get any food with the hungry horde of danios trying to consume eveything and anything that touches the surface of the water (arms, fingers etc are not safe ) ) Or do they have to survive on whatever is left from the other tank residents?


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think you have to worry too much about the amanos not getting enough food. If they're hungry, you'll see them grab a piece of food and dash off with it. My amanos make off with entire hikari sinking wafers in claw if my cories/kuhli loaches don't get to them fast enough, so I don't think danios will be a problem.


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you for the input, will continue to starve poor amanos  They look big enough to take a bite out of danios anyways!


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Amanos get big, but they're harmless to fish for the most part (unless the fish die, in which case the remains are eaten). They're quite good at scavenging food for the most part, so you shouldn't have to worry too much about them getting enough food.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

my amanos are the bullies in my cherry shrimp tank. i would have a ball of RCS around a pellet and then 1 amano dives in and takes the pellet and runs off, leaving the shirmps to garbage pick from the ground!!!


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

trevorhoang said:


> my amanos are the bullies in my cherry shrimp tank. i would have a ball of RCS around a pellet and then 1 amano dives in and takes the pellet and runs off, leaving the shirmps to garbage pick from the ground!!!


my amanos are the bullies of the fire reds too! i usually split the food pellet into two. Then drop them on either side of the tank so the amano will take one and the fire reds can run for the other lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you get Rams, you may have to worry about the Amanos, as they may start picking off the shrimp one by one. But it doesn't always happen. If you feed your plecos fresh veggies, your Amanos will get their share also. But as others have said, if you feed them too much, they'll stop eating algae.


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

Since my husband installed UV sterilizer the algae is virtually gone. Don't know whether that's permanent but so far the water is getting clearer by the day  So there is no food. As for the plecos, I haven't given them any veggies yet, but we should probably start now since the tummies are not entirely green now. Thank you for the reminder about the veggies. The shrimp are not hiding any more and scare off the fish with their whiskers  That will take some brave rams... Though as I've heard before if it fits in a mouth it's going to end up as food...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds good. But remember that UV will only take care of waterborne stuff. You can still get stuff on the glass if the glass is touched, or the lamp starts to go off,etc.

As for the rams, they won't eat them whole, but will pick off legs and whiskers etc until the Amano is traumatized and then attack. That's how my Emperor Tetras decimated my Amano population.


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

It sounds gloomier by the day Gary! ) On your thread someone mentioned that discus munched on cardinals, now you are telling me that rams will probably make a snack from amanos. Horrors! Well at least discus and rams will be well fed then, right? For now though organic yams for plecos and shrimps.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, Luke had that experience. But it varies. I lost a few black neons and like 2 rummy nose, but have not had a problem since. But I really really pack the food in for my discus, hence the reason for 3x75% wc a week when I'm around. When I'm not here I have my wife feed the fish and the feedings are cut right back.

If you're worried, get the bloodfins and rummy nose tetras, which are bigger. Or get full body types like the Black Phantoms, Von Rios, Columbian, Bleeding Hearts, Lemons, etc.


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

I can't say I'm too worried, but since we are likely getting juvie discus that will already mean wc's every other day, so might as well feed them like little piggies. Plus we will be getting only "friendly" fish


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

ditto. My amanos RUSH, and go crazy when they see me put something that sinks. grabs it with their claws then runs to a corner to feast.


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

Honestly, these descriptions just make me smile every time (well not the one from Gary with slow dismemberment of a shrimp). We are fascinated by the shrimps, kids love to look for them, and my husband and I are not much better. We make it a bit of a contest - Who can find all five of them. So far I've seen only four at a time. Which makes me want to set up a shrimp tank like many others on here...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd recommend a nice little 10 gallon shrimp tank, they're surprisingly amusing to watch.


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

That's exactly what I was thinking! I'd probably add a dwarf puffer to the mix too though! I like those yellow ones but CRS seem to be everyone's favorite.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

giraffee said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking! I'd probably add a dwarf puffer to the mix too though! I like those yellow ones but CRS seem to be everyone's favorite.


dwarf puffer will eat your shrimps


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

There is goes again  I guess no puffers in a shrimp tank then. Thank you!


----------

